#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Goeduitziende man, zoekt zijn ware, reageer alleen als je serieus bent!

## nourdin__

Salaam,


Ik ben een goeduitziende man (28jr.) werkzaam als jurist.

Verder ben ik een serieuze, sociale, rustige en bovenal spontaan persoon.

qua. karakter zijn waarden als eer, integriteit en vriendelijkheid hoog in het vaandel. Veel humor, ook zeker ambitieus.

Ik heb mij aangemeld op maroc.nl nadat een goeie vriend van mij vertelde over zijn leuke ontmoeting.

aangezien 1:3 relaties tegenwoordig ontstaat op het internet blijkt het een mogelijkheid waar je niet meer omheen kunt.

Bij de keuze voor de moeder van mijn kinderen neig ik toch wel een verlangen te hebben naar stabiele aantrekkelijk persoon..

Als je verder nog vragen hebt,. hoor ik graag van je,.

Groet,


Nourdin.

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## nourdin__

.....UP

----------


## Alislamudini

> Salaam,
> 
> 
> Ik ben een goeduitziende man (28jr.) werkzaam als jurist.
> 
> Verder ben ik een serieuze, sociale, rustige en bovenal spontaan persoon.
> 
> qua. karakter zijn waarden als eer, integriteit en vriendelijkheid hoog in het vaandel. Veel humor, ook zeker ambitieus.
> 
> ...


 Wa alaikoem salaam, 

Al succes in je zoektocht?

----------


## _sanne_

Apart.... dit zelfde bericht heb je in 2012 ook al gepost. Je zou toch zeggen dat de meeste mensen in die 2 jaar ook 2 jaar ouder worden.  :knipoog:

----------


## nourdin__

.... ..

----------


## nourdin__

......

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Salaam,
> 
> 
> Ik ben een goeduitziende man (28jr.) werkzaam als jurist.
> 
> Verder ben ik een serieuze, sociale, rustige en bovenal spontaan persoon.
> 
> qua. karakter zijn waarden als eer, integriteit en vriendelijkheid hoog in het vaandel. Veel humor, ook zeker ambitieus.
> 
> ...


twee jaren geleden was je ook 28 jaar in een andere topic van jou en nu twee jaren later ben je nog steeds 28 jaar,

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Apart.... dit zelfde bericht heb je in 2012 ook al gepost. Je zou toch zeggen dat de meeste mensen in die 2 jaar ook 2 jaar ouder worden.


lol... inderdaad

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## leilah24

:bril:

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nl moslima

Akhi Probeer het eens via via, denk dat je zo meer kans maakt  :Smilie:

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## el-casawia

salam is dit nog van toepassing? zoja heb ik wel interesse

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## Hanina88

..... hoor van je  :Smilie:

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

.....

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## Nordin-Amrabat

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## AnissaRose

Ik wil je wel leren kennen

----------


## nourdin__

up ...

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## samira'ke_18

Salaam oe alaikoem ik ben Samira ben 29jaar afkomstig uit Antwerpen. Ik zoek een lieve betrouwbare grappige man die ook zoals mij klaar is om te trouwen. Ik ben berbers en heb graag een berberse man ontmoet om beter te leren kennen met oog op het huwelijk.

Vertel je wat meer over jezelf in een prive bericht? 
Grts

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------


## nourdin__

up....

----------

